
Pregnant mother's fatty diet "may alter baby's brain" - rubikscube
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25864893
======
nkuttler
> They argue this could explain why the children of obese parents are more
> likely to become grossly overweight.

Ugh, wait, what?

No evidence presented for "eating fatty food makes you fat".

No evidence presented for the diet of parents of obese children.

Hint: it most likely wasn't rich in fat, but rich in sugars.

> These mouse pups were more likely to become overweight and develop type 2
> diabetes than the pups of mothers given a normal diet.

So correlation? The mouse's own diet has no effect, only what the parents ate
is relevant? Gah.. I'm just going to flag this nonsense.

~~~
rubikscube
nkuttler, don't be a nutter. Stop denying science.

~~~
nkuttler
That's cute. I didn't see any science, just badly written infotainment.

